# The Glasgow Coffee Power Rankings - December '17



## chanstheorem (Aug 9, 2016)

My list of recommendations in Glasgow for the month of December in POWER order.

1. It All Started Here

2. Buchta

3. Papercup Roastery, Belmont Lane

4. The Good Coffee Cartel

5. Laboratorio Espresso

6. Black Pine Coffee Co.

7. For Fika Sake


----------

